# Victory arrows



## bigbossman (Nov 2, 2011)

Does any one know where I can get Victory VAP V1 350 spine arrows? I would like them to be cut to length inserts glued in and fletched. Please help me if you can. 

P.S. Doesn't matter location as long as the company can ship them or I can drive if it is somewhere in west michigan.


----------



## Dave32 (May 4, 2012)

I have had good luck ordering from lancasterarchery.com


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

call schupbachs in jackson. 517-782-8418. they had some last time i was there.

dave


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just saw some today at MC Sports on 28th in GR. They're on sale too. I'd call first to see if there are any left.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Pretty sure you can get them straight from the website. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

